

KaTeX: Fast math typesetting for the web - ics
https://github.com/Khan/KaTeX

======
ics
This has been posted before although the last discussion on the homepage url
([http://khan.github.io/KaTeX/](http://khan.github.io/KaTeX/)) is 207 days
old. It seems some stuff has changed since then and v0.3.0 was released about
a week ago.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320439)

